# The fastest car in heaven...



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Those of you that know me know how much fun I have in this hobby. I try to
attend all the shows and races that I can. I have met many great people in the
process and have had many laughs along the way. I look forward to doing that
many more times in the future. But sometimes things happen that stop you in
your tracks and make you step back. One of those things just happened to me.
My father passed away yesterday. He was 81 and not in good health for the past
couple of years so his passing was expected. It just shocks you when it finally
does happen. I love him and miss him dearly.
Memories came flooding in and some of the best ones, of course, involve slot
cars. My Dad gave my two brothers and me a 4 lane vibe set for Christmas in
1962. I remember setting it up on the kitchen table and the four of us racing
all day long. The cars were a white Jaguar, blue Mercedes, tan Thunderbird, and
red Corvette. After racing a while the cars were sorted out from fastest to
slowest. I remember the white Jag was the fastest and the Corvette was the
slowest. My Dad, being the kind of guy he was, took the slow Corvette. I still
have the set and two of the cars, the Mercedes and the white Jaguar. The fast
one.
Today we went to the funeral home to bring the suit in which he was to be
buried. Tradition in our Italian family is to bring an artifact or two to be
buried with the deceased. I pinned a Yankees pin on Dad's lapel (he loved the
Bombers), put a gold golf tee in his vest pocket (his favorite sport was golf)
and then slipped the white Jaguar into his jacket pocket. Crazy? maybe. Funny?
kinda. I just had to do it. I could not resist. He now has the fastest car in
Heaven.
Then I thought of something. I told my brothers that, when I go, I want to be
buried with the Mercedes in my pocket so I'll have something to race with him. 
This time I'll have the slow car...

Thanks for letting me share this. Writing about it has helped me cope with the
situation.
See ya soon,
Joe Saccomanno


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

condolences Joe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

God bless Aurora Factory is still open up there.


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Joe,
Sorry to hear of your loss. Boy, I can't wait to see the track in Heaven some day! I 'll take a lap or two with you and your Pop. Not sure if I'll have chance against the Jag! 

Take Care!
Pat
Graham, WA


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Joe. Thank you for sharing with your fellow slot heads.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe, Very sorry for your loss, I don't know you, but your story is so great I had to respond. I am sure your Father will be enjoying lapping the Jag, just like he did here on earth racing with his sons. 

My condolences to You & Your Family, and Thank You for sharing this story. 

Boosted
Greentown, IN


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Joe.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You only get one Dad. Sorry to hear of your loss. You obviously loved him dearly.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a great story, hit me really hard. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Condolences. I lost my Father a couple of years ago, just before Christmas. I can totally relate as he Had a Lung transplant that his body rejected. He hung on for four years and got to know his first grandchild, My son. I got back into slots the summer after he passed, and I made *one* rule, and that was that anything I bought, my son could race. Yesterday I video taped him playing with my Rebel Charger. Your post brought back memories of my first set which was the Rebel Challenge set and the progression the hobby took with my Dad and I. Within a couple of years he had built a 3 level track on a plywood base and I had 30+ cars. Nearly all are gone now, but the memories will last a life time. Thank you for sharing. My prayers are with you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

What a classy tribute to you Dad. You should be proud of the fine boy he raised.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe you have touched us all. The white Jaquar is right where it belongs. He is smiling right now bud.

Really, thanks for sharing:thumbsup:

I will say a prayer for you ,him and the whole family tonight.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Joe,
As others have said, I to am sorry to hear of the passing of your father. Losing a parent is tough. Glad to hear you sent him off with a car to run. Isn't a crazy or funny idea at all. When my wife's father passed, she put a pack of his favorite cigs in his casket. rr


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jeez joe as i respond to this i gotta clear the tears from my eyes.my pop left us not too long ago and this thread really brings him back to me. my pa brought home a slot trak in say round 62 or so ,it was battery powered and did,nt work that good. soon as he saw that it was junk he went back to the store and got us a model motoring figure 8 trk with a jag and riviera. all was well after that.shortly before he checked out he did see my routed trak and said "remeber when i got you guys that shitty trak....you guys have come along way" hey joe it hurts alot for a lil while keep his memory close .he,s not gone he,s just not here.and yes i concure he did raise a fine son.damn tears


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Joe
My condolences for your loss. Prayers go out to you and your family. Lost my dad in 2008, brought back memories of when Santa left an Aurora set in 1964. Take care.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words. It's sure nice to know there are good, caring people out there. It's one of the reasons I love this hobby.

A pic of the car is attached.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news Joe. Your story brought back some thoughts of my mom passing away about 5 years ago. She always had a roll of paper towels sitting on the kitchen counter, in the bathroom, and a case in the closet. On the day of her funeral, I noticed a roll of Bounty towels hidden, almost out of site, in her casket. My son had placed them there. As I look back I smile, even though we miss her very much... Think of your dad as being in a better place Joe...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe,

Thanks for sharing this story. You and your family are in my prayers. I will pray for you & all the Dads of this world. 

I was also fortunate to have a Dad that helped me get my first slot car sets and cars back in the early 70s. First an Eldon 1/32 layout with tons of track & then an ho AFX Magna-traction set. Yes....."memories of slot car racing" for me was that I had a basement to always set up my track layouts & my Lionel Train set up my Dad also got for me. Thanks Dad...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

My Father is still alive but, at only 72 years old he has been fighting Glaucoma for over 10 years & is now in a Nursing home. He is still in pretty good health as he can be for his situation. Just not a lot of strength. It makes me sad that he can't be in his home anymore with all the 1/24th models he has on display in cases, lots of farm toys from his childhood in Mint shape and his tractor collection. Some of his models are from before I was born in 1964. He still has his house, he knows he isn't going back to it but, he doesn't want to let it go yet....I totally understand.

I have a large box of his old 1/24th car model decals that he gave me. I use them in my slot car builds from time to time. Lots of decals can be cut down and used surprisingly enough in my builds. 

God Bless you and your Dad who is now in Heaven. Your story can't fully be understood by me yet as my Dad is still alive but, I know it can't be easy for you right now. Thank God that we have loved ones to hug and hold us while we tear up. 

I do remember my Dad was just as excited as me to get our Lionel train set up going...fun times!! Memories are forever.

Take care, Bob


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

My condolences to You, Joe & Your Family, and Thank You for sharing this story. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry for your loss bud. That was very cool what you did and I think we all understand.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sincerest condolences from my family to yours Joe.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been trying to reply to this thread for the past two days now, I lost my best friend on the 3rd and my original rythem guitarist 3 days ago. my condolences to you in a your family on your loss Paul was a avid racer and I am sure he meant your dad on arrival. prayers to lift you up.


David


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss GOd Bless you and yours, er...ya think I might be able to get a lap or two in when I make to the hereafter? I'll bring my own car.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I too was blessed*

Much like Coach, I've had some difficulty trying to find the right words.


I was very close to my father for all the obvious reasons. He typified Broka's "Greatest Generation". To say that he will shape every day of my life would be a great understatement. 

As the only son, I was distracted by many responsibilities at the time of his death. Perhaps for that reason I never grieved in what one would consider the normal way. Upon realizing this fact it seemed too late and I felt very guilty for a considerable time; until it came to me that he visited me frequently when the days events or circumstances evoked his memory. Only then did I realize that I would grieve a 'lil bit every day...ya know?

He rides shotgun everywhere I go.

Joe: Peace to your father, you and yours.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful story Just don't race to see him.

With sympathy, Dave


----------

